# Moving Alternatives



## nelladeer (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone! I've been lurking on this post for over a year. Hubby & I will be making the big move to the Lake Chapala area in August. We have already made one exploratory trip down. We are looking at our options for moving our "stuff". We will be renting a furnished apartment or house, but will be taking linens, HH, tools, office, computers,Kitchen small appliances, sewing machines, clothes, etc., but no furniture.
Option #1- Haul down a small trailer behind our SUV.
Option #2- Rent a box truck, hauling our SUV behind it. Then in Larado, transfer everything to Strom White or some other moving company, and let the moving company get everything through the border and down to Lake Chapala. 
In either case, we would have 2 copies of everything listed on each box in English and Spanish.
Option # 3- Have everything picked up at our present home in Panama City, Florida, and let the moving company take over from there,$$$
We estimate our stuff will fill up a 5 by 8 trailer.
Any comments welcome.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have done well in getting the load down to a 5x8 trailer. The next step is to swallow hare, gird your loins, stiffen your upper lip, straighten your back and get it all down to what will fit in your SUV.
Hauling a trailer, your own, into Mexico will mean that you will have to rent a place to store the thing, and that you cannot take your SUV out of Mexico without the trailer attached; they become one unit on your Importada Temporal.
Parking stuff at the border might be an option, allowing you to go back with the SUV to bring more down whenever you visit back north.
Using a mover for a small load is an option, but an expensive one, and may require a wait until you get your visa completed after moving into your home in Mexico. 
In any event, the less you carry, the happier you will be. Even your SUV will have to be removed from Mexico in 4 years.
You are going to love Chapala, especially if you travel light. Half the fun is exploring for stuff here and in the surrounding area.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Another alternative is to utilize a low cost mover that provides only the transportation and customs brokerage services. We looked into using ABF UPack for a while until we decided that we preferred to replace most of our things by selling on Craigslist in the USA and then buying here in Mexico. Our biggest regrets were selling a 8 place hand carved dining table (originally purchased in Mexico) and a microfiber living room set that we have not been able to replace here.

The ABF cost was easily 50% lower than anything we received from traditional movers. They drop off a container or truck depending on the space you need. You pack your items and load them. ABF makes a pickup and delivers them to your door in Mexico where you unload them


Free Moving Quotes | ABF U-Pack Moving


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I took the easy way. Sold most of what I knew I didn't need, gave away more stuff I found out I really didn't need and gave the "kids" an early inheritance of "stuff" that they wanted when I was six feet under. 

Then hired Strom White as a one-source, sole responsibility no hassle way of getting the remainder down here.

Yep, I'm lazy - I trade off dollars for convenience when it is warranted.

Could I have done it less expensively? Yep...but this was the start of a new life, and getting rid of hassles is intrinsic to it.

Hope to run into you here at Lakeside - life is good!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Option #4: Leave almost everything behind. Oftentimes the best option. 

:welcome: to the Mexico forum!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Option #4: Leave almost everything behind. Oftentimes the best option.
> 
> :welcome: to the Mexico forum!


Agreed. I arrived on an airplane 6 years ago with two suitcases.

Before coming to Mexico, I had a typical house full of junk. I got rid of 90% of it and put the small amount left in a 5'x10' storage locker. Six years later, it is still in that storage locker. Every time I make a trip to the US, I get rid of a little more, but at the rate I am going it will be left to my kids to finally clean it out.


----------



## nelladeer (Aug 1, 2009)

*moving alternatives*

Thanks for the many kind responses. After so many years of accumulation (auction addict), it is scary to think of heading off with only what our SUV will hold. It reminds me of a time many years ago when I had finally had enough of spousal abuse. I packed the car, and two small children and just......left. It was exhilarating.
I will look into the ABF pod type of moving; it sounds like it may be just the ticket. We are so looking forward to this move, whether with "stuff" or without.


----------

